# summer league



## grizzfan (Jun 25, 2002)

i have been hearing that gooden has not been doing too well at the summer league games. he has decent numbers and boards but a bad shooting percentage.....lets hope he can live up to our expectations when the season begins.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

they've played one game so far ( i think their second is today). besides, this is probably the first organized bball game he's played in a couple of months. what do you expect? it's the summer league anyway, no big deal.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

In game 2 Drew scored 15 points and had 7 rebounds. Still it's nothing to get excited about.

This is only summer league tho so I wont start bashing him up yet after 2 games.

Cant wait to see him in pre-season.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

i take back what i said; his shooting is atrocious. same thing about Dajuan Wagner when he played for the Tigers. he might've gotten around 20 points a game, but he would do it by throwing up an ungodly number of shots. i'm not impressed.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Zeus did you expect him to tear up summer league?

I myself can be considered a Drew Gooden Hater but come on. It's harder for rookies to start off there NBA career's, let's not forget he's playing with players he has never played with before and it take's a while to learn the transition game of the NBA.

Give it some time.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

no doubt that the learning curve is different for everyone, but players picked lower than Gooden don't seem to be having trouble adjusting (Kareem Rush, eg). true, it is just summer league, but when games start counting, i'm not going to be holding my breath.


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Things will work out. After all these are just to get a 'taste of pro ball'. Some of these games look just like "the bluff". This experience will help him for sure.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I think we shouldn't get too concerned about his production, because remember, these are summer league games. These are held to help someone like him get better acclimated to the pro league, and get a head start on the system the team will be running. I don't expect this guy to tear up the league this year by averaging nearly doubles in every category. I'm going to keep my expectations somewhat modest so I can be surprised if he does have a superb rookie season. Even after all of that, I still think Gooden will come in and be a big contributor to this team in more than one way.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Looks like he adjusted well today

He scored 27 points and grabbed 12 rebounds but the Grizz lost again 82-81 to the Houston Rockets

Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Seeing some of the highlights on the news, it looks like wherever they're playing has some really good crowds watching. Last year the NBA asked Memphis if they'd consider having a two week Summer league in town in a couple of years. I never heard anymore about it. Now that the Grizz are firmly entrenched in the Bluff City, maybe it'll happen.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Looks like he adjusted well today
> 
> He scored 27 points and grabbed 12 rebounds but the Grizz lost again 82-81 to the Houston Rockets
> ...


In 3 games, He is averaging 18 PPG and 8 RPG.  That is very solid. I seen some highlights, he looked impressive to me.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*We all want Gooden to suceed*

We are going to have to be very patient with Drew. He is not strong enough for PF and he doesn't have the touch or skills at the 3. For a while he is a tweener. NBA players are strong. We saw what some strength did to Drew last march


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Welcome to the Memphis board Cager. This Memphis forum has slowly grown from the worst in the midwest divison to the best. It now has almost double the posts then any other forum in this divison good job guys.

Back to the topic. Im begining to love this guy although he might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer (that was one of the dumbest quotes I have ever heard lol) his fundamental game cant be questioned. I finally got to see some highlights and he really looks like he fits in the NBA it's great to see. 

I dont wanna go over my self because he is playing against alot of players who will sit on the end of a bench this season but im certainly impressed.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Yesterday he was amazing

Drew Gooden, Memphis Grizzlies
First-round draft pick Drew Gooden out of Kansas scored a game-high 36 points and grabbed 14 rebounds as the Grizzlies topped the Mavericks 120-95 in the Southern California Summer Pro League. 
from nba.com

Now he's starting to tear it up. What a game.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Junkie, I'm becoming more impressed with this guy with the numbers he's starting to put up. Like I've said earlier, I'm still not going to put too many expectations on him this year, but I still think he will be a big contributor to this team in more than one way. I'd say that if this guy can come in this season and average at least 10-12 pts and at least 5 rbs, that'll be a very successful season for him. I think by the end of the season his name will be mentioned in every poll when it comes down to what rookie made an immediate impact for his team. So, I just can't wait til the start of the season to see how quickly he'll gel with his real teammates and whether they will start off to a quick start in the winning column.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I just love how people changed their minds from being "well he won't fit with the team", or "he is no good" to like "wow what a player" or "He is peforming well" 

Well I have no question he will be a good player. I know it is summer league, and most of the players are first years and players who are trying to make teams but end up playing for minor leagues or Europe. However, He is playing very well, and I think he will be a good plyer for you guys.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> I just love how people changed their minds from being "well he won't fit with the team", or "he is no good" to like "wow what a player" or "He is peforming well"


I never bashed the guy or questioned his game at all. At the time I just thought Butler was the best pick.

Anoter update: The Grizz lost again to Phoinex this time 105-91 there record stands at 1-4 at summerleague.

Gooden was impressive again with 21 points 11 rebounds.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Good Griz News*

Good news Griz fans! We won our second summer league game this one against the Clips the final score was 113-96..
Fred House a 6-5 forward from S. Utah scroed 29 on 13-24 shooting to lead the Griz with Drew having another solid game with 19pts and 9rebs and Robert Archibald having 18pts and 7rebs. For the Clips Tremaine Fowlkes had 33pts. 

The Griz on ESPN2.
On July 23 the Griz vs the Cavs 1pm CDT....Drew vs DeJuan
On July 25 the Griz vs the Bulls 9pm CDT....Drew vs Jay Williams


----------



## fulps (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Good Griz News*

hey grizz fans i think drew gooden is the best player in summer hoops he is scoring well blocking shots rebouding. so watch out


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw him play twice and I wouldn't worry. The first game he had Mark Madsen hacking the heck out of him(4 fouls by halftime) but I was still impressed with his quickness and ballhandling. The second game I saw(vs the Clippers) he blew past whoever they put on him. The only player I was more impressed with at the Summer League was Amare Studemire.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

cmd34, thanks for the info about Gooden. Hopefully he'll continue with his impressive play and respectable numbers during the regular season. And also, hopefully, when all the other players come to camp they'll all get on the same page together quickly and we can come out of the first 10 games with a split.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Grizz beat Bulls*

On Thurs the Grizz beat the bulls 92-83 with Rico Hill leading the way with 20pts, Smush Parker had a solid 15, Fred House added 14 and Eddie Gill added 13pts and 11asts with only w turnovers.

But....the big story was that of the 7-2 polish center Cezary Trybanski. He is a tall, and very skinny guy. He played 18 min and had 9pts 3rebs and 2blks also had a nice dunk. He also missed a bunk of blk by only a couple inches. You can tell he needs to get in shape and is starting to learn how to play NBA basketball. He started the game out very physical banging with Curry and Chandler he also swatted one of Chandlers 12ft jumpers out of bounds about 10ft with ooooohhhhhs from the crowd! I think after a little more experience and more meat on his bones he will turn out to be a good pro. I dont mean a thrid string center I mean maybe even an allstar in 3yrs or so. He has a nice touch from approx 10-15ft and has nice moves inside. Like I said before he is very tall and no one even contested his shots becuase they couldn't reach them. He will also need to work on his footwork but all in all everyone who doubts him, give him 2yrs under Jerry Wests wing and he will be a force to contend with....Obviously he ain't that bad if the knicks( along with 2 or 3 undisclosed teams) were going to sign him until jerry arrainged a personal workout and signed him at the workout in LA......Overall B+ he is signed for 3yrs at approx 1.25 mil a year and after 3 if he is very good then he'll resign and if he's not then let him go, but I see the first option!! But I still don't understand the signing of Earl Watson but obviously Jerry knows what he's doing!!


----------

